# Soil



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Is it ok to mix akadama soil with ada netlea soil? would ruin the effect of both. Was planning on lanscaping the tank, planning on putting the netlea at the back and akadama in the front.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

It will be no problem.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

coryjames said:


> It will be no problem.


Agreed....


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I mix akadama and fourite in all my shrimp tanks. Makes planting easier.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Im at luckys which soil is better ada africana or ada amazonia? For crystal shrimp. Or is there a special ada shrimp soil?


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

anyone? have to get my tank started tomorrow.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Personally, I would recommend using Amazonia over Africana. But I hope you know that you have to let the two cycle lol because they are going to leech ammonia ._. (since you said you had to get it running tomorrow lol)

In my experience the Amazonia buffers the pH lower than Africana. They both do their job well on making the pH low for crystals.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks. Do you guys rinse the substrate a couple times first with tap water? or just pour it in the tank, add water and let it cycle?


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I rinse all soils very lightly just to get the dust off. You will never get active soils to rinse completely clear. Just get most of the powder out and let gravity do the rest in the tank. 

Good luck on the new tank.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks mate.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't rinse any type of active substrate. What I do is place a plate on top of the substrate when flood the tank for the first time. The water should only be a little bit cloudy if you do it right. Then I use a dedicated HOB to filter the dirt and debris over night before starting the main filter.

I believe Africana buffers the PH even lower, and contains a lot less ammonia. The problem is it may buffer your PH too low 5 and not everyone likes that. Also, it's said (not my experience) it powderized faster than amazonia. A lot of breeders mix the two with good result though.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Randy. How high should the soil be filled in the tank. I just bought one big bag of the amzonia today. I have a AI Cube Tank (W45×D45×H40cm). Is more soil the better? Looks a little low doesn't seem right


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

should I use tap water mixed with prime solution? Thanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thick or think substrate all have their places, I think 1.5" to 2" should be easier to handle for the tank you have. One 9L bag of Amazonia should be about right I think, you might get a bit extra but not much.

For the first tank I just use tap water, after it's cycled (be prepared for a 6+ week cycle) then do a 100% WC with remineralized RO. Then you should be good to go.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a small bag of africana and missing it.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

chance said:


> I'm thinking of getting a small bag of africana and missing it.


Why? Is you pH too high?


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Randy said "A lot of breeders mix the two with good result though" maybe i interpret it wrong.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

chance said:


> Randy said "A lot of breeders mix the two with good result though" maybe i interpret it wrong.


No but a lot of breeders also don't mix and have good results. Have you checked your pH yet? I think your money is better spent on getting an RO system.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

chance said:


> Randy said "A lot of breeders mix the two with good result though" maybe i interpret it wrong.


Why not mix some akadama and miracle gro too?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You will be able to find all kinds of way to set up a tank. Most of them will have successful and failed cases, unless you have a good reason, I'd suggest to keep it simple. That usually works better.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks. I will take a picture soon. Any difference between new amazonia and amazonia? I mixed a small bag of new amazonia in with the amazonia. The store didnt have any smal bag amazonia just new amazonia.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

most breeders use the KISS system....keep it simple system 

Be careful with making your PH too low, as even the very sensitive shrimps like Taiwans don't like too low PH and they won't breed in it! I have my new Taiwan tank setup with the Amazonia II soil and cycled it for 4 weeks, and then added some crystals before putting my Taiwans in. 

I have had 4 females berried so far in this tank (I don't have a lot of females, more males) and even my baby Taiwans are doing great, growing good.

I tested my PH and its between 6-6.5 which is ideal for both Crystal and Taiwans. IF you plan to house any other shrimps besides these two types in your tank, they will not do well as Neos and Tigers both like PH above 7.

As others have said, why mix these two soils? Amazonia is the main soil of choice for most people and it does seem to do a good job. I also like Netlea
soil too.

I have a t least a 3 inch layer of Amazonia in my 20 gallon.


----------

